# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wohin am Do / aus Hamburg

## Rizzla

Moin!

Die Windvorhersage fr morgen sieht ja echt mal vielversprechend aus! Aber was macht man bei der Windrichtung, wenn man ein bissl Welle mitkriegen will?

Dazendorf? 
Heiligenhafen? (Wird wohl keine Welle ankommen...)
Westermakelsdorf?
Oder doch besser an die Nordsee? SPO knnt es platt auflandig werden....

Was meint ihr? Fhrt morgen noch wer los?

Ciao

----------


## Boddenflitzer

ich denke das wird ein wenig weit fr dich, aber bei wsw und 25-30kn sideshore kann ich mir nichts besseres vorstellen. 

hang loose

----------


## Funky-Dragon

Bei WSW bis W bist Du wohl in Dazendorf gut aufgehoben. Wenn Du noch bis Fehmarn fhrst, knnen Pttsee, Bojendorf oder Westermarkelsdorf auch ganz gut funktionieren.

Viel Spass, muss selbst leider arbeiten am Do.
Phil

----------


## oldschooler

Hi,
wohin auch immer Du fhrst, wenn Du fhrst morgen:
Kannst Du mich mitnehmen von HH Schnelsen aus? Gegen Kostenbeteiligung versteht sich.
Bin im Moment autolos.
Heiligenhafen wird sicher geil! Alles andere ist aber auch OK.
Ciao

----------


## Rizzla

Sicher das Heiligenhafen morgen geil wird? Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei West, gerade wenn der Wind von SdWest auf West dreht, Heiligenhafen ziemlich platt ist. Denke auch, dass Dazendorf erste Wahl ist, wobei hier leider meist weniger Wind als auf Fehmarn ist, dafr ne knappe halbe std weniger Fahrt. Aber wenn man erstaml da ist, sind die Wege ja kurz, so dass man ja auch vor Ort entscheiden kann.

Zum Mitnehmen:

Wrd ich gerne machen, zumal es allein auch nicht so geil ist, aber ich hab nur nen Kleinwagen und kriege da grad mal so meinen eigenen Kram rein. Sorry

----------


## JGWindsurfing

Da es aber heute schon den ganzen Tag geblasen hat mit 5-6 bft. hat sich ja schon ein bichen welle aufgebaut die morgen dann bei 7 bft. noch mal grer wird. werd morgen abend nach feierabend auf jedenfall nach heiligenhafen fahren da abends ja aufjedenfall schon auf west gedreht haben soll und da ist dann Wester zu auflandig. Aber mal schauen ob es wirklich so kommt werd das morgen mal von der station von Windsurfing-Wulfen beobachten und mich da auch ein bichen einfahren.

hang loose Jan

www.JGWindsurfing.de

----------


## Danger

SPO War dick!

----------


## Danger

SPO war gut - und wieso platt bei West?!? Schon mal auf ne Karte gesehen?!? ;-)

----------


## Rizzla

:Happy:  Ich meinte, dass West in SPO voll auflandig ist. Vielleicht bissl bld ausgedrckt.

Ich war am Do in Dazendorf. War echt gut. Denke SPO wre eh zu heftig fr mich gewesen.

----------


## Danger

Ah - verstehe ;-) Bei auflandig ist SPO aber nicht heftig, weil man sich die Wellenhhe und Wassertiefe ja aussuchen kann in denen man parallel zum Strand fhrt...

----------

